# Wake up and see the light and up close too



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

I am ordering these right now, thanks. I have two sets of jewelers headbands and not too happy with either one. I wear them about 3-4hours a day for sharpening so I am looking forward to trying these, they look comfy. Thanks Jim.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I hope you like them as much as I do Brian.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Just ordered one as well. Taking off my glasses no longer works for close work, something about having bad AND old eyes. :-0

Thanks for the review Jim.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Enjoy you should get some good use out of that set Tof


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Suddenly remembered, I think DonW mentioned something like this in the past year or two in a post.


----------



## oldrivers (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks Jim, looks like a good solution for a lot detail work around the shop.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Thanks Jim.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx for your review and the link.


----------



## 53rdcard (Jul 21, 2010)

what kind of distance from the object do these focus at?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I guess it has to do with how good your vision is,it comes with 5 different lenses that you can change what amount of magnification you want ,it's kinda like buying off the shelf reading glasses, the lenses included are 1.0X, 1.5X, 2.0X, 2.5X, 3.5X power


----------



## 53rdcard (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks, i have a magnifying headset that does 2.5x i think but you have to bring it within 6 inches of what you want to see for it to work. If these can go longer then that, that would be great.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

At least it's only a $15 investment to find out verses somethings out there you have to spend $2000 to see if you like it or not.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

Just got them Jim and I really like them. They are a great deal for one like you said and they are sooo comfortable. I look forward to using them. Thanks Jim so much for that link.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I'M glad they worked out for you Brian enjoy!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Got mine yesterday, have to wait for the weekend to try 'em out.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

These look great Jim. Thanks for the review. I ordered one from Amazon. Can I wear my prescription glasses with this? If not I may have to cancel my order.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Mike just saw your post I'm not sure ,I don't wear glasses but I'll go to the shop and see if I can wear safety glasses and this unit too.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Mike
The safety glasses fit underneath fine but you have to sets of glasses on your ears so I think you would have to wear these magnifiers with their elastic band that comes with it to be more comfortable.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

theoldfart 
let us know how they work out for you.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks much Jim. I would probably be using the elastic band anyway. These magnifiers should be a great help if I ever get back to using my chevalet for cutting marquetry. I have found it very difficult to see the cut lines. I use a magnifying light fixture with my scroll saw, so that works great, but there is no good place to mount it on my chevalet.


----------

